# Removing Double-Side Tape Backing



## Noab (Jan 24, 2010)

What's a good way to remove the backing of double-sided turning tape? The stuff is so sticking I have trouble getting a corner of the backing raised to begin the removal.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I find that if you fold over one corner of the end at a 45 degree angle, the roll it between your thumb and index finger, that corner of the backing lifts right up and gives you a place to start. It's kind of hard to describe in writing… maybe someone who knows what I'm saying will do a video.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I know exactly what you are experienceing. Getting the backing off can be a challenge at times. I generally have to use the point of a utility knife to start removing the backing.


----------



## mstenner (Oct 6, 2009)

I use double-sided carpet tape mostly for taping routing templates to pieces. I don't know if it's the same, but this may help. I just found a good solution myself. Don't bother trying to get a fingernail or knife between the tape and paper. What I do now is attach it to the work piece and get it good and stuck. Then dig my fingernail into the paper (from the face, not the edge) about 1/16" from the corner and pull it toward the middle. The paper crinkles but the tape stays stuck to the workpiece. You can then grab the crinkly corner of the paper and remove it. I hope that helps.


----------



## bladeburner (Dec 12, 2009)

I use a sharp blade to score a 45 deg slice in the paper while the tape is still rolled. Then after I cut off what I need, I roll the end and the paper I sliced opens so I can peel it off.


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

I flick at it with a sharp blade too.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

razor knife at the corner.


----------



## juanabee (Mar 1, 2010)

I use the graphite tip of my .7 mm mechanical pencil to lift the corner of the backing. That's usually enough to grab it with my fingers, and my pencil is usually close by.


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

i usually try to get a knife in between the paper backing and the tape.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

most double sided tapes are not for woodworking. the adhesive leaves a haze and ruins grain. Use the right stuff. I love the Avery Dennison stuff. It always works.


----------



## BobbyBear (Dec 9, 2017)

I just tried several of the above methods. Results:

1. Insert the blade of a utility knife between the backing and the tape. Result: I found this almost impossible to do and very nearly cut my finger with the blade.

2. Carpet tape: Stick it down, then dig in fingernail into the face of the backing about 1/16" from the edge. Result: This is specifically advice on carpet tape, which is a little thicker than the 3M Scrapbooking Tape with which I have been working. It did not work with the thinner scrapbooking tape but it sounds reasonable that it would work with thicker two sided tapes like carpet tape or foam tape (I didn't have any readily available.) But sticking it down did help when combined with other methods. (See #3 below.)

3. Bend one end of the tape back at 45 degrees; then roll it between thumb and forefinger. THE WINNER. This worked every time (after a few seconds of experimentation the first time). It also works well when combined with #1 above that says to "put the tape down on one of the pieces; get it well stuck; then dig fingernail into the paper" I found that if I fold the edge back at a 45 degree angle (backing against backing), then stick it down on the surface making sure it is well stuck, then rub my finger against the end I bent back, it doesn't take much for the backing to come off. I also found it worked by making a 45 degree cut from one edge of an end to the opposite edge, then pulling my thumb or forefinger several times against the backing right at its edge, that the backing came off rather easily. My only problem here was in cutting into the scrapbooking tape, I had to do so very lightly, otherwise I cut the actual tape, too. Could be an issue if taping two pieces of paper together but probably not with thicker tape like carpet tape and foam mounting tape.

So, CharlieM1958 had the best method for thin scrapbooking double sided tape. And it works well when combined with mstenner's suggestion and/or bladeburner's suggestion, as I've described above. Thanks to all these for the suggestions. This has bugged me for years, especially since I'm not very dexterous at 71 and with arthritis.

So, I don't recommend


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I usually stick the first piece onto my surface, manage to pull the backing up, and pull it away from the tape. Then, when the right amount of backing is pulled away, I simply tear the tape using something like a putty knife, thin piece of wood, or even a real knife to give me a straight cut without lifting the tape. After the tape is cut, leave about 1" of backing and tear off the excess. The next piece you need to stick, just apply it, grab the 1" longer backing, peel it back to what's needed, and repeat. if you have a lot of taping to do, just leave the backing in one piece, and tear it off when done, leaving the 1" "starter tab". Most of the time when using multiple pieces of tape, use the edge of the piece your taping to aid in cutting to length if possible. Been doing it that way for almost 30 years.

I could do a video if some of you don't understand what I'm trying to relate. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## anneb3 (Feb 23, 2014)

THANK YOU.
I picked up a container of Laminating sheets, that I was going to use on labels in the shop for things like metric equivancy charts. I see why it was in a yard sale. Tried every thing, including freezing and soaking.
Just read your solution- worked like a charm. 
Along the same line. Try Lee Valley &Veritas Double sided Turning tape. Kinda expensive but gets very good reviews


----------

